# Does anyone on here do much plaster work?



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, I'm looking for a couple skilled plasterers to run a few ideas by. Shoot me a reply or PM if you have a bit of spare time and are willing to help out. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably 20% of my work is Traditional Plastering, not including Skim Coating. 

What can i help you with?

It is because of definition, we limit ourselves. .


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We do a fair amount of colored plastering.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I do quite a bit of plastering...


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We just started a pretty big house to do a colored (integral color) plaster in today. This one will be diamond finish.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

A little off topic for this thread. But it it possible to use plasters to do one night renos? We do alot of added walls in offices that has to be done in the evening. And the mess is always the biggest issue. Im thinking it would be alot easier to deal with if you could do one or two rooms a night to 100% completion???


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> A little off topic for this thread. But it it possible to use plasters to do one night renos? We do alot of added walls in offices that has to be done in the evening. And the mess is always the biggest issue. Im thinking it would be alot easier to deal with if you could do one or two rooms a night to 100% completion???


If the search function worked better I wouldn't doubt that something like this has been discussed. I too could benefit from a one day tape to finish coat technique. I could certainly make better money finishing a small job in a day.


----------

